# Reserve regiments in Edmonton



## Jarnhamar (31 Oct 2010)

Could someone please tell me which reserve regiments (army and airforce) operate out of Edmonton?

Thanks


----------



## dapaterson (31 Oct 2010)

Off the top of my head, I know of:

Loyal Edmonton Regiment

41 CER

41 Svc Bn


----------



## tabernac (31 Oct 2010)

A cursory search of the forces.ca site reveals:


HQ & B Sqn SALH
20th Field Reg't RCA
41 CER
LER (4PPCLI)
41 Svc Bn
408 Sqn Reserve Flight
15 Fd Amb
745 Comm Sqn
6 Int Coy

As an aside, Edmonton has very well rounded representation of the PRes.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Oct 2010)

6 Int Coy


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Oct 2010)

Thanks!

My friend is  Ex reserve armored turn airforce traffic tech turn civilian traffic tech. Just spent 5 years in Kabul and is back home. I think I might try and talk him into INT


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Oct 2010)

DND/CF > Army > Units
Sort by City
Edmonton, Alberta


http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/units-unites/index-eng.asp?action=City&id=1


----------



## desert_rat (31 Oct 2010)

41 CBG Recruiting (for any Edmonton based Army Reserve) ph. 780-973-4011 x5288


----------



## Gelert (19 Jul 2014)

Good afternoon.

I am looking to join the Royal Eddies as an infantry soldier.  I have a few questions all of which I am sure a recruitment officer here will be able to answer rather quickly. the first two I suppose are pretty standard the third one is a little more complicated I imagine.


1:  Are you able to confirm that the Royal Eddies are currently recruiting infantry soldiers?[/list]

2:  As someone looking to apply for the reserves, how does training work in respect to my current full-time employment? Are you required to go away for 14 weeks all in one go, or as a reservist with a full time job do they do it in sections? Also, once the 14 weeks are up is this when you return to your selected battalion; in my case the Royal Eddies? If you do have to do the 14 weeks training in QC in one shot like everyone else are employers obligated to let you go without you losing your job?

3: Now, i suppose this is where it gets dicey for me. My family, on my mothers side has a long history of depression. I have low depression, bot even mild (quoted from my doctor) I do and unfortunately take a low antidepressant for it. I have never had suicidal thoughts, thoughts on hurting others, and my doctor himself when i told him I would love to apply for the reserves told me that he did not believe that mentally, in terms of depression am not a problem in his opinion. However, he is not a military doctor and obviously doesn't make the rules. CAN someone like me, apply and me accepted, or am i automatically going to be rejected due to this?

I thank you for your time, and appreciate your help on these questions.

respectfully

Richard


----------



## Ludoc (19 Jul 2014)

Do you mean the Loyal Eddies?

1. Reserve units do their own recruiting you will need to talk to them directly.

2. BMQ (basic training) may be offered full time or on weekends depending on the needs of the unit. Going forward, not all many courses are full time only. It is your responsibility to work out an understanding with your employer to get the time off you need. They have no legal obligation to grant you time off beyond any earned holiday time.

3. Your best bet is to go and talk to a recruiter at the recruiting center about medical questions.


----------



## Brasidas (20 Jul 2014)

Ludoc said:
			
		

> 2. BMQ (basic training) may be offered full time or on weekends depending on the needs of the unit. Going forward, not all many courses are full time only. It is your responsibility to work out an understanding with your employer to get the time off you need. They have no legal obligation to grant you time off beyond any earned holiday time.



BMQ is run by 41CBG's battle school, not a specific unit. It starts in the fall on weekends, and is followed by SQ. Last I heard, SQ was run entirely on weekends as well, but I'm not certain.

There is a legal obligation for your employer to provide 20 days unpaid leave for reserve training per year, subject to the following (search for "reserv"):

http://www.qp.alberta.ca/documents/Acts/E09.pdf


----------



## Ludoc (20 Jul 2014)

Brasidas said:
			
		

> BMQ is run by 41CBG's battle school, not a specific unit. It starts in the fall on weekends, and is followed by SQ. Last I heard, SQ was run entirely on weekends as well, but I'm not certain.
> 
> There is a legal obligation for your employer to provide 20 days unpaid leave for reserve training per year, subject to the following (search for "reserv"):
> 
> http://www.qp.alberta.ca/documents/Acts/E09.pdf



I stand corrected on the time off.

However, I am not sure what the deal is with SQ/BMQ-L. I know it is roled into the Battle School/DP1 for the regular force guys, I am not sure if the reserves do the same thing and if they do it is taught in discreet mods.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (20 Jul 2014)

Ludoc said:
			
		

> I stand corrected on the time off.
> 
> However, I am not sure what the deal is with SQ/BMQ-L. I know it is roled into the Battle School/DP1 for the regular force guys, I am not sure if the reserves do the same thing and if they do it is taught in discreet mods.



BMQ and BMQ-L for PRes are both available part-time and full-time. Coordinated by the Brigade Battle School Training Coy.

Full time is approximately 5 weeks BMQ and 2-3 wks BMQ-L


----------



## ResMP (12 Nov 2014)

15 Military Police Coy is also a primary Res Unit that is attached to 1 MP Regt.


----------

